# would bjj and kickboxing strikes be a good self defence combonation



## eggg1994 (Dec 18, 2010)

hey guys i want to know if bjj combined with kickboxing would be good for self defence because at my martial arts school we have a class called ema and i have been in that class for 3 months and its a self defence class that is a mixture of bjj and kickboxing self defence techniques and would that be good for multipal attackers since you could use strikes for offensive and joint locks and chokes for defensive attacks.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Dec 18, 2010)

Eggg the best defense against multiple attackers is Common sense..
you really seem to be worried about multiple attackers in your posts that I have seen.
I have to assume there is a reason, maybe you can share the reasoning and we can address that better, becasue I have a feeling you are asking questions, but not giving us a reason as to why this is a big concern atm..
I can only assume that one or more of a few thing is happening..

a. you are being told by someone that a specific art is the best way to go for this.
b. you are being told by someone that a specific art is the wrong way to go for this.
c. you have other otpiosn to go train and are not sure if you are in the right place.
d. you have multiple options, but limited time in your own studio and are tryign to figure out what classes to take.
e. you are genuinely concerned about being attacked by multiple people...

I am sure there are dozens more...
can you give us some feedback on what you are trying to accomplish?

as to the question BJJ, and Kickboxing can be a good combination... but so could so many other arts, and styles... the more important things in my opinion is making sure you have qualified instructors teaching you who know your goals, and are able to get you closer to those goals.


----------



## eggg1994 (Dec 18, 2010)

well the reason im concerned about more attackers is because there is not only going to be a single attacker but there could be like for example 5 or 10 attackers and i would not be able to defeat all of them because they may have a knife or gun. i also want to know if bjj is good against 1 gunmen and 1 knife welder. the reason why is because im afread that my stuff may not work against someone who is armed or in a group. someone said to me that its not the techniques but its about awarness and in self defence can you even use objests to sheld yourself from like someone with a weapon or take cover


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 18, 2010)

Eggg...

I'm going to suggest you read a book: *Meditations on Violence* by Rory Miller.  It will give you a much better insight into the reality of predatory violence; Rory retired after 20+ years in corrections, spent a year in one of those overseas places that he can't name that ends in -stan as a contractor teaching corrections to the natives, and is currently teaching seminars.

You're not likely to be attacked by 5 or 10... one or two is much more likely.  The odds are excellent that they'll at least have a knife.  They probably won't give you much notice...

What you're doing is common:  some basic striking, some grappling.  If it's not done in a realistic manner -- it's not going to help you.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 18, 2010)

eggg1994 said:


> well the reason im concerned about more attackers is because there is not only going to be a single attacker but there could be like for example 5 or 10 attackers and i would not be able to defeat all of them because they may have a knife or gun. i also want to know if bjj is good against 1 gunmen and 1 knife welder. the reason why is because im afread that my stuff may not work against someone who is armed or in a group. someone said to me that its not the techniques but its about awarness and in self defence can you even use objests to sheld yourself from like someone with a weapon or take cover


Each particular art offers a different way of viewing and different situation. Its good to explore.
Sean


----------



## xfighter88 (Dec 19, 2010)

Echoing JKs a bit...it is both what you train and how you train. It is good to have skills on the ground and on your feet. It looks like you have that covered. Where lots of martial artists get messed up is the "how" to train. If you just hit bags and roll with people you are not training for self defense. You are training for hitting a bag and wrestling a guy. You need scenario specific training which spans weapons, striking, and ground. Ideally you need to do it with decent contact (just my opinion). 

We as martial artists tend to focus on technique so much that we don't focus on the mental side of a confrontation too. It's a bit pricey but all of Tony Blauer's stuff helped me format my training. I totally feel better about defending myself since I took a seminar from him and got some of his DVDs. Another great book to read for research is *The Little Black Book of Violence*. It will help you see the psychology of an attack. If you can build that psychology into your training all the better. Stress inoculation drills are a must. If you know lots of great moves but can't do them under stress they won't help you.

Hope this info helps a bit. Feel free to pm me if you want more specific info. I am not some super expert but I will help where I can.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Dec 19, 2010)

eggg1994 said:


> well the reason im concerned about more attackers is because there is not only going to be a single attacker but there could be like for example 5 or 10 attackers and i would not be able to defeat all of them because they may have a knife or gun. i also want to know if bjj is good against 1 gunmen and 1 knife welder. the reason why is because im afread that my stuff may not work against someone who is armed or in a group. someone said to me that its not the techniques but its about awarness and in self defence can you even use objests to sheld yourself from like someone with a weapon or take cover


 
If you can't fight one person, why are you worried about fighting more than one?  Worry about that first.

And if it comes to fighting more than one, you should have brought a weapon.


----------



## xfighter88 (Dec 19, 2010)

sgtmac_46 said:


> If you can't fight one person, why are you worried about fighting more than one? Worry about that first.
> 
> And if it comes to fighting more than one, you should have brought a weapon.


 

True that


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 19, 2010)

Eggg I'd like to ask you to wake up and get into reality. 
In my years of living on the streets and witnessing and being involved in street fights I"ve NEVER seen 5 or 10 guys ganging up on one. 
Well waitaminnit... that's not necessarily true... I _did _see it in a Dark Knight graphic novel. 

Like Lucky Boxer was saying... if someone is saying this or that about this or that art... well, I'd be having red flags popping up all over the place too. Look carefully into their eyes when they suggest something like that for dollar signs hidden behind the irises. 

To answer your question... 
bjj and kickboxing a good combo? yeah
bjj and kenpo a good combo? yeah
bjj and hapikido a good combo? yeah
bjj and tkd a good combo? yeah
bjj and muay tai a good combo? yeah
bjj and krav maga a good combo? yeah
bjj and aikido a good combo? yeah?
bjj and wing chun a good combo? yeah
bjj and arnis a good combo? yeah
bjj and jujitsu a good combo? yeah
bjj and balintawak a good combo? yeah
bjj and judo a good combo? yeah
bjj and tang soo do a good combo? yeah

are you getting the point yet?

Now take any of those and mix any of the others and you got good ones... *BUT* they're only as good as the person using them.

By the way what POSSIBLE situation could you imagine where that many attackers would be on you? Somehow piss off a bunch of guys playing touch football in the city park? 

If you want to cross train then train the two separately not combined. Then train to the point where you're using the two instinctively to where you're using one to compliment the other or that an opening is available for the tech from that art. 

P.S. if you see 5 or 10 guys coming after you... do what I did so many years ago in St. Louis... run-like-hell.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 19, 2010)

MA-Caver said:


> Eggg I'd like to ask you to wake up and get into reality.
> In my years of living on the streets and witnessing and being involved in street fights *I"ve NEVER seen 5 or 10 guys ganging up on one*.


 
Go onto You Tube or google British CCTV fights or something similiar and you will find a great many fights where a single person is being ganged up on by others, some of who are often female. It's happening nearly every night on a street in a British town or city.
Just because you haven't seen it doesn't mean it doesn't exist. I've seen it and it's not a pleasant thing.
Sadly it's very common, alcohol has a lot to do with it both in the case of the victim and the attackers. Running away is the best possible thing to do and no one should ever hesitate to do that if they feel in danger, it's a very sensible thing to do.


----------



## MJS (Dec 19, 2010)

eggg1994 said:


> hey guys i want to know if bjj combined with kickboxing would be good for self defence because at my martial arts school we have a class called ema and i have been in that class for 3 months and its a self defence class that is a mixture of bjj and kickboxing self defence techniques and would that be good for multipal attackers since you could use strikes for offensive and joint locks and chokes for defensive attacks.


 
As I've said numerous times already....its not necessarily the art, but the person and the way that person trains the art.  But to echo what others have already said...

Get that book by Rory Miller.  I have it and its a wealth of knowledge.

Worry about getting good at dealing with 1 person first, before trying to take on more than that.

BJJ and (insert any other art) will probably be a good mix.  Why?  Because chances are, that other art wont address the ground the way BJJ will.

And last but not least....you seem very passionate about the arts and training.  But it seems to me that you're looking for a magical solution, some art or technique that will be the end all be all of ways to deal with something.  Sorry to bring the bad news, but those magical solutions dont exist.  If they did, then everyone would be training in that one art.


----------



## Slipper (Dec 19, 2010)

Eggg, another thing to think about (in terms of self-defense) is where are you most vulnerable? While I realize that an attack can happen at any time, some scenarios leave you more vulnerable than others. If you have a situation that concerns you, post about it for others to help you. 

For example, we live way out in the woods in a very rural area. I cannot see another house from where we live (although relatives are our closest neighbors). For me, the biggest risk to myself (and one that I think about) is how vulnerable I am after taking the girls to school. I leave the house at the same time everyday, drop them off and come home to an empty house in a remote area. Nobody expects to see me until school lets out. If my husband can't reach me on the phone, he assumes I'm busy and emails me. The chances of my being attacked are slim, but I'm a bit more alert at that moment of returning home than at any other time. In town shopping, I'm not worried a bit. 

My brother was bullied by a group of 4 boys in school many years ago. One night, they did find him alone and beat him. My brother's reality was to worry about more than a single attacker (there were continued problems even after that incident with this group). 

You are really the only person who can identify your vulnerable areas. Is there any reason why you think you may be attacked by a large group of people? Any places that you go where you feel like you may need to defend yourself? I second (or third) the recommendation for Rory Miller's book. I haven't read it yet but I have a feeling it will be in my stocking on Christmas morning.  I've read a number of things he has written online and re-read them quite a bit as they have good information.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 19, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> Go onto You Tube or google British CCTV fights or something similiar and you will find a great many fights where a single person is being ganged up on by others, some of who are often female. It's happening nearly every night on a street in a British town or city.
> Just because you haven't seen it doesn't mean it doesn't exist. I've seen it and it's not a pleasant thing.
> Sadly it's very common, alcohol has a lot to do with it both in the case of the victim and the attackers. Running away is the best possible thing to do and no one should ever hesitate to do that if they feel in danger, it's a very sensible thing to do.


I won't deny that it doesn't happen... as I said I've never seen it. 13 to one yes... to myself personally in St. Louis some many years ago. I ran like hell and eventually they flanked me and had my back to the wall. I've written about it here on MT. Yet they still came at me one by one... the others I suppose were there to prevent my running off again. 
I've said before ... had they attacked en-massed... I have doubts that I'd be here at all.


----------



## Sarge (Feb 28, 2011)

Luckyboxer is correct, common sense is the best way to go. In self defense, your brain is the best weapon, and most SD situations, you had a chance to remove yourself from most dangerous situations, but didn't. BJJ and kickboxing is a great combination. You will learn great standup and groundwork. If you are inclined to do anything MMA, it might be the best combination.

Sargeslide


----------



## KravMagatalk.Com (Feb 28, 2011)

eggg1994 said:


> hey guys i want to know if bjj combined with kickboxing would be good for self defence because at my martial arts school we have a class called ema and i have been in that class for 3 months and its a self defence class that is a mixture of bjj and kickboxing self defence techniques and would that be good for multipal attackers since you could use strikes for offensive and joint locks and chokes for defensive attacks.




When dealing with multiple attackers what you need to worry about is staying on your feet and not trying a submission on one of them while the others beat on you with broken bear bottles.

I do Krav Maga and although there is a good amount of ground work involved but the emphasis is given to staying on your feet. In the case of multiple opponent attacks that are obvious (simultaneous attack and not one jumping out of the crowd while your fighting his friend) the techniques are even shortened to inflict pain and damage as you move from one attacker to the other without staying in the middle ever. Now everyone that does any type of Martial art in Israel calls it Krav Maga since it lit. means contact combat. So what I am refering to is the system with the actual proper name Krav Maga from an organization that is loyal to the creator's principles such as KMG, IKMF, IKMA, KMA not the one stealing the fame of the system by using the Word Krav Maga.

Now I know Krav works and I know why, awareness of your surrounding, avoiding the ground when ever possible cause what good is an arm bar on one of 7 guys.

BJJ and Kickboxing are a great combination just make sure you do not get lost in the styles in a self defense situation. Kickboxing and self awareness will go a long way, adding your BJJ knowledge will make it even better but be mindful of the ground!

Dan
http://KravMagaTalk.Com


----------



## ATACX GYM (Feb 28, 2011)

eggg1994 said:


> hey guys i want to know if bjj combined with kickboxing would be good for self defence because at my martial arts school we have a class called ema and i have been in that class for 3 months and its a self defence class that is a mixture of bjj and kickboxing self defence techniques and would that be good for multipal attackers since you could use strikes for offensive and joint locks and chokes for defensive attacks.


 
Any performance oriented martial art trained in an alive manner would be good for self-defense.


----------



## Sarge (Mar 1, 2011)

One other thing. MACarver is a great guyto listen to, he will not steer you wrong. I have been reading his posts for many years and 99.9% of the time he is spot on.

Sarge


----------

